# Question about Crows



## VivaLaMike47 (Aug 14, 2006)

My gun is a red ryder daisy bb gun. Could that kill a crow?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Mike,

A BB gun? If you can get within 20 feet of a crow you have a chance with a BB gun but that is highly unlikely.

I'd look into a good air rifle in .177 cal., 20 cal., or .22 cal. the price range varies greatly depending on make and model.

At the very least you are going to have to spend $ 130.00 to $ 195.00 to get you started. This will also work on other birds and small game such as rabbits and squirrels up to 30 to 35 yards.

Bob A.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

noway pellet gun or gun powder
:beer:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I have two pellet guns that do the trick quite nicely. 1) Benjamin Sheridan 22 caliber and a crossman quest 1000 in .177. Drop em deader than a fart when they are within range.

:sniper:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I WOULD COVER MYSELF WITH CORN AND WAIT FOR THE CROWS TO COME WITHIN INCHES OF ME. DONT MOVE AT ALL AND WAIT FOR A HEAD SHOT. THAT IS THE ONLY! WAY TO KILL ONE WITH A PIEC OF JUNK RED RYDER.


----------

